# ACHTUNG MITBEWERBER!



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2009)

Attention competitor!
Would all entrants for the Defence of the Reich Group Build, 'Unternehemen Flugbrucke', please note that there are 14 days left until the end of the 'competition'.
So far, not including 'non competing' entries, there are 10 completed models listed for judging.
If you think you will not have finished in time, please try to post some pics of the latest stages of construction/painting, so that these can be included in the final 'Gallery' showing all entries.
The next GB, Pacific Theatre of Operations, commences on Monday, 27th April.
Thanks again for your participation and enthusiasm.
Terry.


----------

